# Edgy Ideas



## Guinness Man (Dec 26, 2009)

So I am photographing a couple in their early 20s tomorrow outside in a county park. She has seen my photos and really likes them (Here's a few: Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem) and she said, " I like them, my husband wants the focal point to be my smile, but can you do anything a little "edgier".

I was like, edgy while smiling? lol she agreed, but I just want to solicit you guys for some creative ideas that may fit that description.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 26, 2009)

Do some looking around in Model Mayhem there are lots of great photographers in there.
Do some searching on the main page.


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2009)

Guinness Man said:


> So I am photographing a couple in their early 20s tomorrow outside in a county park. She has seen my photos and really likes them (Here's a few: Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem) and she said, " I like them, my husband wants the focal point to be my smile, but can you do anything a little "edgier".
> 
> I was like, edgy while smiling? lol she agreed, but I just want to solicit you guys for some creative ideas that may fit that description.


Tomorrow? Tomorrow? Tomorrow?

What time tomorrow, so I'll know where the Sun will be relative to various locations.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 26, 2009)

Isn't a big part of being a photographer _your_ creativity and _your_ view of the world and how _you_ apply it to your craft?


----------



## Guinness Man (Dec 26, 2009)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Isn't a big part of being a photographer _your_ creativity and _your_ view of the world and how _you_ apply it to your craft?




YES, but I dont know what edgy means exactly in photography

Shoot is at 1pm


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2009)

Edgy means the same thing for any art form. 
It is a style that is unusually unsettling, exciting, or dark in nature.
It's going against the grain, not following the heard, thinking outside the box, marching to the beat of a different drummer...


----------

